
Planets Discovered Outside Milky Way Galaxy for First Time - sharmi
http://www.newsweek.com/milky-way-exoplanets-extragalactic-799419
======
sharmi
Actual paper published in the Astrophysical Journal -
[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/2041-8213/aaa5fb/m...](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/2041-8213/aaa5fb/meta)

